# How do you feel about public pools?



## livinlovinlaughin (Mar 23, 2010)

I am sorry I was not sure where to ask this question. I just wonder how you feel about your babies being in public pools? I automatically think of ds swallowing water which seems to happen everytime he is in the tub ot home baby pool. Then I think at a public pool dc could get sick (diarrhea and such) easily. Does anyone think much about this? Do you think more about it if your dc are non-vaxed?


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

It doesn't bother me. The water is chlorinated, but the only real "danger" would be a stomach bug. Neither of my boys have ever had diarrhea and we swim in public pools all the time. They were unvaccinated until a couple mos. ago and are 7 and 4; my new baby will be unvaccinated until she is preschool/kindergarten age as well. It doesn't make me behave any differently.


----------



## jessafina (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't have any problem with public pools... we swim in the pool in our complex all the time. I grew up in public pools and was a swimmer through college and never had a problem. DS is 9 months and unvaxed and I take him in the water and don't think twice.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't have a problem with public pools, although we realy don't swim in them much. Most of our swimming is done in leesville lake...


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't worry about it and have two unvaxed kids. They've both been in swim lessons since a year old (meaning 30min a week in a pool that hundreds of other kids are in every week) without any problem.

-Angela


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I agree with alegna. My kids (all three of them) take lessons at a public pool where TONS of young kids take lessons each week. The times they've had vomiting or diarhea have never corresponded to when they went swimming. No issues here. And they don't really drink the water as babies, it tastes nasty so they just don't.


----------



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

Swimming is one of my favorite forms of exercise and I live in NYC, so public pools are kind of a necessity for me. I have a membership to my local YMCA and try to make it was often as possible. I've got a compromised immune system and I haven't had any problems other than the chlorine in the water drying out my hair - and that was my fault for forgetting my swim cap _and_ my clarifying shampoo.


----------



## livinlovinlaughin (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you all for easing my mind. I do not expect that ds will drink the water but I am sure he will swallow water from time to time.


----------



## livinlovinlaughin (Mar 23, 2010)

After asking this question, someone sent me this today...

http://pediatrics.about.com/od/summe...8_swimming.htm

...got my mind going somewhat. What do you think?


----------



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *livinlovinlaughin* 
After asking this question, someone sent me this today...

http://pediatrics.about.com/od/summe...8_swimming.htm

...got my mind going somewhat. What do you think?

I won't deny that people - probably mostly children - do occasionally get sick from a waterborne illness, that "article" sites only one statistic. Two-thirds of the way down, as a matter of fact.

Like I said, I have a compromised immune system (lupus and many, many other things) and I've never gotten sick from the water in a pool.

I lean towards thinking that the link above is just another way of trying to freak people out. And who is it easier to freak out than the parents of small children? It's just another form of so-called "shock journalism." What sells? Any form of scandal, be it in money, sex, terrorism, or illness form. And that's just a short list.

As long as people watch their children and teach them the proper way to behave in a pool, I think you'll be fine. Personally, I'd be more worried about them running, slipping, and breaking something.


----------



## livinlovinlaughin (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paintedfire* 
I lean towards thinking that the link above is just another way of trying to freak people out. And who is it easier to freak out than the parents of small children? It's just another form of so-called "shock journalism." What sells? Any form of scandal, be it in money, sex, terrorism, or illness form. And that's just a short list.



















I thought it was interesting that they say it is becoming more common. If this is true I belive it is only because some people have poor hygeine and no regard for others and some parents do not teach children manners including how to prevent the spread of germs. No, I am not germ-a-phobic. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MJB* 
The water is chlorinated, but the only real "danger" would be a stomach bug.

For me the danger _is_ the chlorine! We don't swim in chlorinated pools, and we filter our bath and shower water.

Remember why chlorine is in the pools--to KILL. It kills the bad bacteria and all the good bacteria (i.e. in your gut!), too, and swallowing is neither here nor there: the skin is the body's largest organ and absorbs a great deal.

Also, breathing the chlorine is an issue for the lungs. It is worst at indoor pools, but we aren't much for taking risks around here!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holiztic* 
For me the danger _is_ the chlorine! We don't swim in chlorinated pools, and we filter our bath and shower water.

Chlorine is not great- agreed. But we're not willing to avoid pools to avoid it. I don't know of any entirely non-chlorinated pools- and would wonder how they were kept sanitary.

Salt water pools have chlorine too fwiw- they have a converter that converts the salt water into chlorine. There is a UV system, but I've not seen a pool with only that system and no chlorine.

-Angela


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Chlorine is not great- agreed. But we're not willing to avoid pools to avoid it. I don't know of any entirely non-chlorinated pools- and would wonder how they were kept sanitary.

Salt water pools have chlorine too fwiw- they have a converter that converts the salt water into chlorine. There is a UV system, but I've not seen a pool with only that system and no chlorine.

-Angela

There have been numerous incidences of those water pads/jumping water things that have made many kids sick because they are not chlorinated or filtered. I agree, I certainly would prefer the chlorine over no chlorine. And my dd has to shower off immediately afterward or she will get hives. I guess we all pick and choose our battles. Since there is no other way to take swimming lessons I'd rather her know how to swim.


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Chlorine is not great- agreed. But we're not willing to avoid pools to avoid it. I don't know of any entirely non-chlorinated pools- and would wonder how they were kept sanitary.

Salt water pools have chlorine too fwiw- they have a converter that converts the salt water into chlorine. There is a UV system, but I've not seen a pool with only that system and no chlorine.

-Angela

I'd vote for lake over pools, but there's also the ion system for home pools, not likely to find a public one like this. I think we'd go without if my parents didn't have an ion system (which is probably not ideal either, but better I'd say!) and just try to find a clean lake that allows swimming!


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok, I will admit it: Public pools gross me out and I avoid them.

The thought of all those people swimming in each other's spit, snot, pee, poo remnants, etc. is just too much for me to take.








Same goes for water parks. My DD got sick from e coli after spending time at a water park when she was 7. So maybe that colors my thinking.

I know, I know. It's not exactly logical, but I prefer for my kids to only swim in friend's pools now.


----------



## livinlovinlaughin (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamieCole* 
Ok, I will admit it: Public pools gross me out and I avoid them.

The thought of all those people swimming in each other's spit, snot, pee, poo remnants, etc. is just too much for me to take.








Same goes for water parks. .











I agree








I am determined to convince my husband into having our own pool. The only problem is that we plan to move in 3 years so I am waiting until we have our next home. DS is young enough that a small pool will do until then. So other than swim lessons I do not plan on going to a public pool. I would however like to use the hotel pool on vacation and feel comfortable with it. Last year I never saw anyone in it while we were there and we plan on going the same time this year. So maybe the chlorine will have time to clean out majority of the yuckies by the time we get in. On the subject of chlorine...I avoid every chemical I can but this is one I haven't given alot of thought to because it seems the only way to avoid it is to not swim. I am not sure I am willing to keep my ds from that.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 
There have been numerous incidences of those water pads/jumping water things that have made many kids sick because they are not chlorinated or filtered. I agree, I certainly would prefer the chlorine over no chlorine. And my dd has to shower off immediately afterward or she will get hives. I guess we all pick and choose our battles. Since there is no other way to take swimming lessons I'd rather her know how to swim.









eewww... they're all chlorinated here... at least all the ones I've been around.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holiztic* 
I'd vote for lake over pools, but there's also the ion system for home pools, not likely to find a public one like this. I think we'd go without if my parents didn't have an ion system (which is probably not ideal either, but better I'd say!) and just try to find a clean lake that allows swimming!

There are no clean lakes here. Due to temp. and just general environment here the lakes tend to be NASTY.... there are regular bacterial count warnings.

-Angela


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm a big fan of public pools. I think they are basically a cornerstone of public recreation.

The only problems we've ever had have been in poorly maintained private/backyard pools. Public pools with real lifeguards, etc. generally have great procedures for checking the chemical levels, clearing the pool if necessary, etc. Sure there's a risk of germs, but that's true for any public place...the grocery store is much, much dirtier an environment IMO.

We do wear flip flops in the change room 'cause in the winter it gets a bit mucky in there from boots. If you want my anecdotal experience, we have pretty much gone swimming once a week for the last 4 years (since my son was 6 months old) and we have never gotten sick from the pool as far as I know (I mean it's possible we got a cold, but ehn.) My son did slip in the changeroom and get a concussion though, so beware wet tiles.









About.com is not a good source IMO; sometimes they link to good stuff but they are all about the scary ill-sourced headlines in some areas.

However there is one thing to think about. For chlorine I actually think the bigger danger for a baby is inhaling the fumes - and it's a serious issue. We chose our pools carefully for the first 2 years and still try to do the bulk of our swimming at good ones. What I would look for is either an outdoor pool or a really well ventilated/high ceilinged public pool. If it's low-ceiling, older (70s or back) construction you might want to wait until your baby's over one or a bit older.


----------



## livinlovinlaughin (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuildJenn* 

About.com is not a good source IMO; sometimes they link to good stuff but they are all about the scary ill-sourced headlines in some areas.

.

I agree. I've never much cared for about.com


----------



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuildJenn* 
About.com is not a good source IMO; sometimes they link to good stuff but they are all about the scary ill-sourced headlines in some areas.

I third this.

As far as I'm concerned, about.com is the Fox News of the internet world.


----------



## dex_millie (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MJB* 
It doesn't bother me. *The water is chlorinated*, but the only real "danger" would be a stomach bug. Neither of my boys have ever had diarrhea and we swim in public pools all the time. They were unvaccinated until a couple mos. ago and are 7 and 4; my new baby will be unvaccinated until she is preschool/kindergarten age as well. It doesn't make me behave any differently.

This is why I don't care for pools(I know why it is, not arguing against it). I don't like the chlorine factor or even the smell sometimes(been in a public pool twice in my life).

I grew up with no chlorine in water. We have beaches and cisterns(collect rain water) so I usually wait until a get to fly home or to my husband home(at least twice a week). I wouldn't stop my children if they want to go when they are older though or for swimming classes but the chlorine does turn me off and other little things.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dex_millie* 
This is why I don't care for pools(I know why it is, not arguing against it). I don't like the chlorine factor or even the smell sometimes(been in a public pool twice in my life).

If you've only been to two in your life, you may not have seen a good one







There are a lot of NASTY public pools out there (especially indoor ones IMHO) but there are plenty of lovely ones as well.

-Angela


----------



## dex_millie (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
If you've only been to two in your life, you may not have seen a good one







There are a lot of NASTY public pools out there (especially indoor ones IMHO) but there are plenty of lovely ones as well.

-Angela


I sure they are some nice ones but I just don't have the interest in it because I am spoil. I grew up on a island with crystal clear salt water and I travel home or my husband home 1 -2 times a year and then I take advantage. Not to mention my hair thickness dropped significantly when I moved up hair and have never bouced back, i heard it could be because of the chlorine as it happened to many of my friends so we now filter our apartment water.

Like I said if I was invited or my kids was invited to a pool party we would go. But I would look for one because I don't care for the chlorine factor.

I have however been to 2 private ones(my aunt house and a vacation home) and was in it at least 3/4 times a week, so maybe I don't like the public factor too since I have heard of stories of people peeing in them(especially children) but I guess that is where the chlorine is for.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I love taking the kids to the pool. I'm sure there's a minute risk of them catching something there, but there's a risk of catching something whenever you leave the house.


----------



## MammaB21 (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't worry too much about sickness being spread, although it's entirely plausible. I just don't think there much more risk at a pool than in a school lunch room.

The thing I worry about is the chlorine exposure. Some pools are now chlorinating to the extreme it seems. Just walking into the pool area makes your eyes sting. DD has all sorts of allergies and excema is among them. Her skin suffers from it. _But_ we love to swim, and living in a northern state means we only get 3 months a year to do that in a lake. DD gets a really good scrub down after the pool and lots and lots of lotion. Other than that we just minimize exposure as much as possible and chose lakes whenever we can.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Having grown up on a swim team from the time I was 9 until I graduated from college at 22, I can say that I never caught any stomach bug or parasite from swimming in hundreds of community pools. However, whenever I swim in any lake, river, or other fresh water (the ocean doesn't seem to be a problem), I get an ear infection every time.

My biggest problem with public pools is the locker room floor. I always wear shower shoes. Not from any bad personal experience, just because I find them a bit slimey.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't care for public pools at all because I think they are gross but my friend works at a private swimming facility where a young boy recently pulled out his penis to urinate. Pools in general kind of gross me out but DD has the opportunity to take a free swimming class at apublic pool in July so I am weighing whether or not this is something for us to do.


----------



## momo7 (Apr 10, 2005)

It used to not bother me.....now it's just
















I just back from vacation at DW...we went to Blizzard Beach, one of the water parks they have. I have been there and Typhoon Lagoon many, many times. For some reason all I could think about was that I was swimming in a place where a gazillion people had been there before....how many times did all those people pee, throw-up, or "other things" in the water? It especially bothered me on the river run thing where everybody just kind of floats along together. I was totally grossed out this time...

I seriously doubt I will ever go back after thinking about everything I thought about and how it just stuck in my mind.

Yeah. I'm pretty grossed out right now.







It's never bothered me until just recently.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, you can swim in a cholorinated pool where people may have peed. If there was poo or vomit the pool has to be shocked with tons of chemicals and then let sit until they dissapate.

Or, you can go swim with fish poop and vomit and algae and whatever else is in lakes and rivers (which probably includes runoff from human waste and oil on roads and such).

Your choice! LOL!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

We swim in public pools, but the chlorination really bothers me. Even though salt water pools are chlorine, it is much different. After I have been in a chlorinated pool for about 30 minutes, my throat starts to get scratchy, my sinus's hurt and my voice gets croaky. After swimming for a couple of hours, my eyes are hazy and I feel foggy. I hate the thought of knowingly plopping my kids into a chemical laden pool, but I do do it. I wish there were more salt water pools around. When we swim in Florida at the grandparents retirement resort, they have a huge salt water pool. It is heavenly! I know it is salt converted to chlorine, but the effects in comparison to the chlorinated pools are nil. I can swim for hours there and never get any of the symptoms I get from the chlorinated pools.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
Well, you can swim in a cholorinated pool where people may have peed. If there was poo or vomit the pool has to be shocked with tons of chemicals and then let sit until they dissapate.

Or, you can go swim with fish poop and vomit and algae and whatever else is in lakes and rivers (which probably includes runoff from human waste and oil on roads and such).

Your choice! LOL!

I totally agree with this! I swam in lakes and oceans growing up -- I find those more concerning these days now that I know the science of what can be in them.

Public pools are our only options.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holiztic* 
For me the danger _is_ the chlorine! We don't swim in chlorinated pools, and we filter our bath and shower water.

Remember why chlorine is in the pools--to KILL. It kills the bad bacteria and all the good bacteria (i.e. in your gut!), too, and swallowing is neither here nor there: the skin is the body's largest organ and absorbs a great deal.

Also, breathing the chlorine is an issue for the lungs. It is worst at indoor pools, but we aren't much for taking risks around here!

There are lots of salinated pools out there and the purpose of the saline is the same: to kill. Chlorine is also a salt. Plain 'ol sodium chloride (table salt) in high concentrations is harmful in many of the the same ways that sodium hypochlorite (chlorine) is.

So, chlorinated and salinated pools don't bother me. If I'm going to take my babies swimming, I'd rather it be in a properly salinated/chlorinated pool than anything else. I still take them swimming in lakes, rivers and oceans too







.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

P.S. There really isn't any such thing as a "clean" lake or river. The ocean is big and lovely and salty, but it's not "clean" either.


----------



## childsplay (Sep 4, 2007)

Last time I was at our local pool with my kids (who were 4 and 5 at the time) the lifeguard ordered everyone out. Told us all to sit on the edge. We all did. Then he proceeded to remove a hugely inflated brownish diaper out of the pool with the strainer thing they use.
He then deposited the mess in a garbage can and yelled "ok everybody back in!"

So we haven't been back to that one.
But we have been to some awesome ones and have never had a problem. (other than red chlorine eyes)


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

Another swimmer here who grew up swimming in municipal pools in Arizona, from the time I was seven through college. Swam every day for 2 hours in the morning and often went back to the pool in the evening for 2-5 more hours. Never had any health issues related to the water. At a good pool they are very careful about the water quality; I know because I was a lifeguard and we had to do water checks every couple of hours.

I would say the health benefits of swimming and playing in the water far outweigh the potential chlorine issues, unless your child has pre-existing issues with asthma or epilepsy, and that just requires extra common sense. I knew of competitive swimmers with asthma who did just fine.

At our local lake, several times a summer they close the lakefront because of poor water quality. So I am more eeked out by that water than chlorinated pool water, far more so.

I would also never ever want to have a pool in my backyard. They are such a drowning hazard. Muni pools have lifeguards, and while they can't protect you from everything, they are always either attended or locked up. That is very hard to do with a typical home pool.

Restaurants and public bathrooms are places where it would be just as likely to pick something up. Unless you also keep your kids away from those places, I don't think it makes sense to avoid public pools.


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

Public pools are great for the kids. Being afraid of Chlorine is being paranoid. Falls in the same department as being afraid of vaccines. This has been proven as a myth but some still refuse to believe it. Chlorine is of course not good in large amounts but fill an important function in any pool.

I find it more likely that a backyard pool is dirty and filthy since it's quite a bit of works to maintain them. Being disgusted by public pools is one reason to avoid them. I've never had this feeling but this depends on location.

Being afraid of Chlorine is not rational. The danger of public pools, or pools in genera, is drowning and not Chlorine. 500 kids down each year in US, most of these are silly accidents in pools which can easily be avoided.


----------



## momo7 (Apr 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
Well, you can swim in a cholorinated pool where people may have peed. If there was poo or vomit the pool has to be shocked with tons of chemicals and then let sit until they dissapate.

Or, you can go swim with fish poop and vomit and algae and whatever else is in lakes and rivers (which probably includes runoff from human waste and oil on roads and such).

Your choice! LOL!

Hmmmm...well the thing that clinched it for me, the thing that made me literally want to hurl was the bloody bandage that went floating past me that day....uke

My other option is to swim in a place that I know I won't have to deal with sort of thing.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

I think the danger of chlorine or germs or bodily fluids in public pools is greatly outweighed by the danger of not learning to swim. Not learning to swim can be deadly. I want my kids to be as safe as they possibly can be and that includes learning to swim. I'm not always going to be around and someday when they're older and near a body of water I want them to know how to swim. Chlorine, poop, vomit in the pool, a potential upset stomach from a germ (never happened to us) — some of these are pretty gross, but none are life-threatening. I plan on spending as much time as possible at the pool this summer letting my kids practice their swimming in a safe environment.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adventuredad* 
Being afraid of Chlorine is being paranoid. Falls in the same department as being afraid of vaccines.

Your opinion, not fact, and not remotely comparable.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Just got word that the brother of a friend has lost a leg (nearly lost his life) to flesh eating bacteria after getting in the ocean here with a tiny cut. I think I'll take my chances at a public pool....

-Angela


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

alegna, yikes!

Sorry if my earlier post sounded a little snippy. I understand wanting to avoid unnecessary chemicals and have a friend who is allergic to chlorine. If you have the option of swimming in a salt-water or other non-chlorinated pool or safe lake, etc., sure go for it, but the important thing is the learning to swim. I just would not avoid chlorine or public pools if it reduced the likelihood of my kids learning to swim.

Oceans (aside from freaky flesh eating bacteria







) are not good places to learn to swim so you need to find some flat water somewhere.

I also think that babydom might be a bit young for learning the back stroke (maybe the breast stroke or the crawl, though







), but it's definitely not too young to learn to have fun and not be afraid of the water in the pool.

Backyard pools make me nervous, not to swim in, but just that every summer I read about drownings. Some 2 or 3 or 4 year old has wandered away and suddenly mom or dad realizes and it's too late. Drowning only takes minutes and it's silent.

Teach your kids to swim!


----------



## paulamae (Jun 8, 2010)

is it safe to swim on public pools? are the lifeguards are trustable?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beanma* 
I also think that babydom might be a bit young for learning the back stroke (maybe the breast stroke or the crawl, though







), but it's definitely not too young to learn to have fun and not be afraid of the water in the pool.

Actually, where my kids take backstroke is the second stroke taught (after a modified crawl) they are doing it by 3.5









-Angela


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paulamae* 
is it safe to swim on public pools? are the lifeguards are trustable?

Yes, IMO (with an eye on the inhaling chlorine bit), and sort-of.

Lifeguards are there to try to prevent drowning and enforce the rules, but when your kids are young, they don't replace a parent being close. And when your kids are older, they don't replace the buddy system and being able to swim and good water safety rules.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:

Being afraid of Chlorine is being paranoid. Falls in the same department as being afraid of vaccines.
Do you know what message board you're on?


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
Do you know what message board you're on?









I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iamme79* 
I just remember my 3 year old cousin drowned and died in a public pool. Just stay close to the kids and never lave them out of sight , even for just a sec.

I think we can say this about any body of water.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gbailey* 
I don't care for public pools at all because I think they are gross but my friend works at a private swimming facility where a young boy recently pulled out his penis to urinate. Pools in general kind of gross me out but DD has the opportunity to take a free swimming class at apublic pool in July so I am weighing whether or not this is something for us to do.

If there any children in a pool wearing a swim diaper then there is most certainly urine in the pool - honestly I don't worry about the urine, that's what chlorineis for.

As for poop or vomit, our pool has a policy that everyone must exit the pool immediately and remain out of the water until the staff is able to properly shock the water and the pool filter has had enough time to circulate the entire volume of the bool through the filter system.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Urine doesn't bother me at all. Unless you have a UTI, urine is sterile until it exits the body. Yes, it's nutrient rich, so it's a great medium for bacteria to grow in, but the chlorine takes care of that.


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

I think public pools are kind of gross and am not a huge fan, but that's very likely because I was a swim instructor and lifeguard for many years in high school and college and know what goes on behind the scenes at a typical busy pool.

There is pee in the water, and spit and snot and sweat and traces of menstrual blood, possibly some vomit (especially in pools with lots of little kids--they swallow pool water and throw it back up along with whatever was already in their stomach), and once in awhile, feces. The pools I worked at all had very strict standards for water pH and acceptable chlorine levels, and if someone yakked in the pool we did skim it out and the filters caught the rest. (Rarely do they empty a pool unless someone does something really, really gross in it.) You're not going to get sick from pool water (unless you drink it) if the pool is at all decently maintained. But don't kid yourself that you're not hanging out in a chemical soup of various bodily fluids, because I assure you it's there, even if you can't see it. It might be harmless, but ew.









If you're truly worried about the cleanliness of a pool, find the aquatics director and ask to see the water test logs. Any decent pool owner or manager will be happy to show you how they test and treat the water multiple times a day.

We take DS to a local pool and also to a lake when we vacation in the summer. I don't mind it because teaching him how to swim and how to have fun in the water is way more important than the ick factor to me. I will admit that I prefer to go to pools when there's hardly anyone there. It's safer and usually more sanitary. But I prefer our little sandy brown lake any day.

As for whether the lifeguards are trustworthy, it totally depends on the pool. Some are hardcore careerists and take their job very seriously. Others are bored high school kids who really don't care and probably aren't paying very close attention (if they're paying attention at all). All of them will have at least basic training in water saves and First Aid/CPR.

No matter where you swim, keep an eye on your child and don't assume the lifeguards will see them if they get into trouble. There's no substitute for loving parental supervision, and even the best lifeguards can't watch everything at once.

Oh yeah, and wear flip flops or shower shoes in the locker room unless you want a nice case of athlete's foot.


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

we use public pools and my kids are not vaxed. we have had no issues. love them actually.









h


----------

